# HELP! Need Belkin F5D7010 Wireless driver



## GorfLXIV (Mar 3, 2009)

Can anyone help me?? I need Belkin F5D7010 Wireless V. 3000 G Card driver. I would like the driver only and not the software that comes with it. I can't seem to get this card working with drivers i have found off the internet.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
See if this works for you:
http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D7010&aid=6003&scid=221
Third on on the list: F5D7010 - Driver - Version 3xxx
Select your OS


----------



## oracle2b (Nov 22, 2009)

The drivers in the belkin support site did not work for me at all. I found the cd and rared the folder. F5D7010 v7000. I uploaded it for others dealing with the same problems. Enjoy!
http://rapidshare.com/files/310312817/F5D7010_v7000.rar

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X0OX4AUG

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmyrjry4zwn

http://www.zshare.net/download/6879685544d95e1b/

http://www.badongo.com/file/18527622

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/eh61o44bx

http://hotfile.com/dl/18233226/3be4d80/F5D7010_v7000.rar.html

http://www.2shared.com/file/9334527/5abfd017/F5D7010_v7000.html


----------



## wehouck (Mar 28, 2011)

I have the solution for the driver from Belkin for the F5D7010 wireless PCI card that hangs up at 89% on installation. First, go to the Belkin site, and download the driver for the version card you have (apporximately 8 versions, known as ver. 1xxx, 2xxx, etc.). Next, go to devices and drivers in your control panel, and find the wireless card (have the card inserted in the compter) on the list of devices. After clicking on the wireless card on the list of devices, follow the prompts to find the driver that you have downloaded, using the [Browse] function. The driver will install correctly! Don't ask me why, but it works. Good luck!


----------

